# Power Consumption: L5520/L5639 - 72GB /4x or 8x HDD's?



## Reece-DM (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi,

Taking a peak about for some hardware, looking at grabbing some HP DL380 G6's/ Dell C1100 which have the l5520/l5639 CPU along with 48 - 72GB RAM and up to 8 SATA Disks.

Anybody got a rough idea on the amount of power this will be pulling?

Please help :unsure:


----------



## Jade (Sep 10, 2013)

It would be probably be alittle over 2 Amps. 1.8 amps to 2 amps


----------



## MartinD (Sep 10, 2013)

Depends on the voltage and the the number of drives - you say up to 8. Well, 2 drives and 8 drives can be upwards of .5amps difference.


----------



## texteditor (Sep 10, 2013)

Reece said:


> Hi,
> 
> Taking a peak about for some hardware, looking at grabbing some HP DL380 G6's/ Dell C1100 which have the l5520/l5639 CPU along with 48 - 72GB RAM and up to 8 SATA Disks.
> 
> ...



I was checking these out awhile ago too and the consensus seemed to be that if you plan on going with 4 disks, expect to pay for 3 amps


----------



## drmike (Sep 10, 2013)

Always round you amps up.  Most datacenters require a certain percent of headroom and in reality you should have it for any burst high usage which can be actual use or burst when powering gear up.   Truly metered and fused services would require quite a bit of headroom


----------



## notFound (Sep 10, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Depends on the voltage and the the number of drives - you say up to 8. Well, 2 drives and 8 drives can be upwards of .5amps difference.


This especially, in the UK compared with US the ampage almost halfs due to the standard voltage increase.


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 10, 2013)

Infinity said:


> This especially, in the UK compared with US the ampage almost halfs due to the standard voltage increase.


This will be in the US.

However thanks for the info I've got a rough idea what its going to take


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 11, 2013)

What I wonder is: how on earth are people managing to sell these at $60 a month?! Granted some are lower specs, but blimey they're definitely pushing it.


----------



## acd (Sep 11, 2013)

One of my C6100 sleds w/ 2xL5639 & 36GB ram (9x4GB) will pull 16A @ 12V easy, running all out with *no* disks (11A typical as of now, 6-7A idle). Figure ~10W per disk and you're talking 2.5A @ 120V peak before PSU conversion losses (I measure around 2A off the wall using the stock PSU). This is with mostly idle fans, mind you since to test I'm running 1/4 nodes in the box.


----------

